# getting started



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I really want to start bowfishing. I shoot a PSE Baby G. Will it be alright to bowfish with. I also would like to know if anyone has a kit I can put on my bow. I need something really cheap. I was also wondering If anyone has any good spots near Hillsboro. Any Info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

